# samples of dark tee using plastisol ink?



## speedypick (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen much intriguing info posted lately about how good plastisol transfer printing is, even on dark tees. Most businesses seem to simply print the transfers, assuming you do the pressing yourself. I'm not about to buy a press, as all I want is to upload my designs and receive back the finished tees, as with screen printing. Can anyone handle this? A sample of a dark printed in this manner would also help a lot!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It sounds like something like Cafepress might be what you need.


----------

